# Dr. Chung



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

A girl was depressed because she just never seemed to have a date nor
any sex for quite some time , and afraid she might have something wrong
she decided to employ the medical expertise of a famous sex therapist.
Her personal Doctor recommended Dr Chung who is a well known Chinese sex
therapist - so she went to see him !!

On entering the examination room Dr Chung took one look at her and said
:

Take off your Crows !
She quickly disrobed and stood naked before him.

'Now ' said Dr Chung get dow on your knees and craw reery reery fass
away from me to the other side of the room !

Having done that Dr Chung said ' OK , turn round now and craw reery
reery fas back to me !!
Once again she obliged the Doctor and Dr Chung slowly hook his head and
said

OK , your probrem is reery reery bad coz you got Ed Zachary disease and
in fac it's the worse I ever see and that's why you have no dates and no
sex.

Confused the girl asked ' What is Ed Zachary Disease ??

Dr Chung replied ' it when your face look Ed Zachary like your arse

So solly about that !!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol: :lol: [smiley=jester.gif] :lol:


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

That made me LOL and everyone in the office now knows that I'm not doing any work.

Thanks a lot :evil:


----------

